
Necunos announces postmarketOS collaboration - drctee
Necuno Solutions and postmarketOS announce a community collaboration aiming to offer
postmarketOS on the Necuno Mobile, truly open source hardware platform. Last week, the company announced similar collaboration with KDE, bringin postmarketOS to Necuno Mobile.<p>More in Necuno Solutions Blog.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;necunos.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;necuno-solutions-and-postmarketos-collaboration&#x2F;
======
seotut2
Yuck, their device sports a i.mx6 Cortex-A9 SoC, which has great software
support (it's what Bunny used in the novena platform), but we're now in the
age of ubiquitous and cheap AArch64 devices. Long story short, the imx6 is
really old so it's hard to get too excited about their hardware.

